# Anyone Order Magic Truffles Online??



## bertaluchi (Oct 9, 2013)

I just placed an order for some magic truffles from trufflemagic.com I just wanted to know if anyone has ordered these and if they had any problem getting their package. I have ordered weed seed for years but I always get them from Canada. This will be my first order coming from Amsterdam and I just wanted to know how the customes people look at things coming into the US from NL.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 10, 2013)

I tryed them a year or so ago , came thru customs with no problem 

But honestly they sucked , like a very weak cube dose


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never ordered em,had a friend who went to amsterdam for his personal senior trip..bought every drug known to man basically and it was all fake..got a philosopher stone at a shop..ate it with his friends in the park and almost had a bad trip he said it was so powerful..hope you get a potent batch!!..


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 11, 2013)

I ordered a half Oz of some psilocybe hollandia which are reported to be the strongest truffle yet. Hey Liberty, what kind of truffles did u eat???


----------



## Mr ADHD (Oct 11, 2013)

I was looking into ordering some truffles too. I ultimately decided that I don't need to have a 3rd international order from Amsterdam in the past 90 days, especially not when I have 2 plants growing. Instead I ordered supply's from within the US to grow my own. 

But that's just my situation. Let us know how long shipping took, and what they were like!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Will do. I got an email that said they shipped so now I wait......


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Oct 11, 2013)

ive had truffles from Zamnesia in the past, buddy got right baaaked off them. but they are wet so you gotta eat more of them.
i really didnt mind the taste. was crunchy and tasted like a chestnut but with a bit of a weird sour almost mettalic aftertaste
Zamnesia changed their shipping policy and no longer ships to canada, making me and my friends VERY SAD PANDAS.

hope yours get thru!


----------



## canndo (Oct 11, 2013)

Truffles tend to lose potency very rapidly, I have no idea why. Also, the natural tendancy is to swallow them whole don't do that, grind them up fine, the high amounts of chitin will slow your digestion a d absorbtion, also remember that they are simply not as strong gram for gram as the natural fruit (mushrooms)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Canndo,perhaps there is low psilicin to mass in mycillium that hasn't seen light,plus the added inactive/un colonated grain/substrate?
Just my theory,I'm no mycologist but have theorys.lol


----------



## canndo (Oct 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Canndo,perhaps there is low psilicin to mass in mycillium that hasn't seen light,plus the added inactive/un colonated grain/substrate?
> Just my theory,I'm no mycologist but have theorys.lol


a clean truffle (sclerotia) is kist mycelial mass
ot is said that a dehydrated sclrorotia will grow again when dehydrated. Never worked for me though.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 15, 2013)

UPDATE!!! Less than a week after the ordering of magic truffles HOLLANDIA from trufflemagic I got my truffles in the mail. They look like cut up shrooms. Cant wait to take these things. I was planning on doing it Sunday night but I don't know if I want to wait till then. I cant wait to see if the Hollandia lives up to the hype. I read a shit ton of reviews on this strain of truffles and they say to take a half dose because of the potency. Im an old timer at trippin my balls off so Im gonna take the whole 15g's. I will come back with a trip report as soon as I take these, but as far as the shipping, shit I have never got any seeds that fast, not even from Canada. These dudes pack the truffles in a non-descript white envelope and it took me a second to look at the stamp before I knew what it was. Trip update coming soon........


----------



## Mr ADHD (Oct 15, 2013)

bertaluchi said:


> UPDATE!!! Less than a week after the ordering of magic truffles HOLLANDIA from trufflemagic I got my truffles in the mail. They look like cut up shrooms. Cant wait to take these things. I was planning on doing it Sunday night but I don't know if I want to wait till then. I cant wait to see if the Hollandia lives up to the hype. I read a shit ton of reviews on this strain of truffles and they say to take a half dose because of the potency. Im an old timer at trippin my balls off so Im gonna take the whole 15g's. I will come back with a trip report as soon as I take these, but as far as the shipping, shit I have never got any seeds that fast, not even from Canada. These dudes pack the truffles in a non-descript white envelope and it took me a second to look at the stamp before I knew what it was. Trip update coming soon........


Now I really want to order some!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Oct 15, 2013)

Dammit, I couldn't resist. I just ordered the buy 2 get one free Hollandia and one pack of Mexicana. Ill post back when they arrive.


----------



## Impman (Oct 15, 2013)

canndo said:


> Truffles tend to lose potency very rapidly, I have no idea why. Also, the natural tendancy is to swallow them whole don't do that, grind them up fine, the high amounts of chitin will slow your digestion a d absorbtion, also remember that they are simply not as strong gram for gram as the natural fruit (mushrooms)


Very interesting!!! Great info right here. Chewing for digestion ... hey Canndo does that work for food we eat too? Should I chew my steaks longer or salad or whatever? I have always heard that old chew your bites 30 times saying.....well kids, chew your drugs slowly too. I use to chew on E pills. taste like holy hell but hits you quick.


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> Very interesting!!! Great info right here. Chewing for digestion ... hey Canndo does that work for food we eat too? Should I chew my steaks longer or salad or whatever? I have always heard that old chew your bites 30 times saying.....well kids, chew your drugs slowly too. I use to chew on E pills. taste like holy hell but hits you quick.


not much chitin in steak or lettuce


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 16, 2013)

UPDATE!!! So, last night around 6pm I was sitting on my back porch with my truffles in the fridge and I said funk it I'm going to try these things out. Now I have heard different things about the Hollandia. Some people say that the recommended half dose (7.5grams) is not strong enough so I ate them all. I weighed the package with the bag and it was 21.3 grams. I figured I would be cool because I live in florida home of the wild psylocybe. I eat shrooms quite a bit and I usually take between a 1/4-1/2 of an Ounce. So at 6;30pm I ate the entire bag. They don't taste bad like shrooms do. They have the texture of a fresh peanut with a bit of a woody taste. I chewed them up good and washed them down with a glass of orange juice. About a half hour after taking the truffles I took my dog for a walk. It was starting to get dark and on our way home I noticed that I was starting to trip hard. The blades of grass looked like a carpet of moving worms. I had to get back to the house because where I live we have a lot of black bear and to totally honest I started to freak out about the bear and wanted to get home. For the first hour or so I felt a bit of nausea and I was having strong visuals. My walls and curtains were breathing like crazy and I had to tell myself that I was just tripping and I will be fine. It was so intense. I started thinking about how to make this more enjoyable so I looked on my DVR and saw I had recorded the Green Lantern movie. I don't know how many of you have seen this film (awesome when trippin) but it got me out of the semi-bad mood I was in and set the trip off on a positive note. After the movie I went back out to my porch and it was super cool out there. I lit a cigarette and just watched it burn. The light from the cherry was like a laser beam. I have to say if your thinking about trying truffles, get the Hollandia, but be aware that these things are very potent. Now Im a person who has taken acid 10 hits at a time, and this was on the boarder of not being fun. I took too much. I consider myself a psychonaut of the first order and have done all sorts of tripping. I even grow my own San Pedro for making mescalin tea. This is no joke. The real deal. Make you trip your balls off. No doubt about it. I will be ordering these again but I will stick to the half dose. I was fucked up from about 6:30 last night till about 1am. Super intense with tons of visuals. Lots and lots of cool things happen with the colors around you. My advise is to start slow with a small amount and then take more if your not feeling it. I figured these truffles would be lame. I was thinking a short trip with a small possibility of closed eye visuals. I was dead wrong. Today I feel good, a bit tired because of the late dosing time but for 45 bucks I had a hell of a trip last night and feel all warm and fuzzy today. The truffles don't give you a hang over like acid or San Pedro can. I had a hard time sleeping last night. But for a trip that intense I will take a few less hours in the sack. Any questions ???


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Oct 16, 2013)

Impman said:


> Very interesting!!! Great info right here. Chewing for digestion ... hey Canndo does that work for food we eat too? Should I chew my steaks longer or salad or whatever? I have always heard that old chew your bites 30 times saying.....well kids, chew your drugs slowly too. I use to chew on E pills. taste like holy hell but hits you quick.



Sorry for being off topic, but yes chewing is extremely important for digestion. But more specifically thoroughly mixing the food with your saliva inside your mouth. Doing so, imprints tags onto your food for better and more complete digestion. And better extraction of nutrients. Your body is basically a super complicated juicer. You know like a fruit and vegetable juicer that masticates the food and seperates the liquid, (all the vitamins, minerals, and phytonutrients), and the fiber/cellulose or roughage.

There is also an enzyme within your saliva that is extremely important for when you ingest any kind of starch. It's called[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, san-serif] amylase, and it breaks down the starches into simple sugars inside of your mouth which is critical. Chew chew chew. Chewing also helps to naturally re-align your teeth and provide your mouth with enough room for expansion. There is a school of thought that believes that when we transitioned from eating a ton of hard and starchy foods as hunter gatherers, to eating much softer mushier foods in the agriculture period, that's when humans started to develop problems with their wisdom teeth. Your wisdom teeth shouldnt hurt when they come in. They shouldn't overcrowd your mouth. Because normally, humans would be chewing very often, and on harder foods so their mouths were more spacious and better aligned.

Chew your fucking food.[/FONT]


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep, chewing is super important. That's another reason why I like the truffles. They taste so much better than shrooms. I have to have some peanut M&M's to get down wild psylocybe I pick here in Florida. They taste like shit. The truffles taste like fresh nuts with an earthy taste. I ate them just like they were and washed them down with a little O.J. for the Vitamin C.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Oct 16, 2013)

bertaluchi said:


> Yep, chewing is super important. That's another reason why I like the truffles. They taste so much better than shrooms. I have to have some peanut M&M's to get down wild psylocybe I pick here in Florida. They taste like shit. The truffles taste like fresh nuts with an earthy taste. I ate them just like they were and washed them down with a little O.J. for the Vitamin C.



lol, Ive opened up oreos before and placed pieces of dried shrooms in the cream stuffing. It's wierd that truffles taste better cause they look way more unappetizing.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the report! Thats awesome man! I am glad to hear that worked out for you, for sure. Fucking awesome that trippin is a legal mail order away!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Acid hangovers?.....
So you got spun! Whoop! 
Guess what..you were ok..next time take more...when you realize there is no grass wiggling..then you got high...lol
Also..what do you do when you see a bear in the woods?
PLAY DEAD!!!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I was way too fucked up to play dead. I am spreading the word about the truffles. Its some real deal type stuff. The second half of that trip was pretty awesome.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Oct 18, 2013)

Pretty expensive though right? Might be cheaper than growing shrooms in the short term if you only wanted to try out the truffles. But if you're in a situation where you can order truffles online, I think it would be just as easy for you to order a spore syringe.


----------



## Impman (Oct 18, 2013)

Better to go to a festival and find a sheet of acid, then rip off hits for the next couple months and figure shit out proper. Or find a cactus supplier a sheet of acid and grow shrooms, then we will all meet up in the middle somewhere


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

You can find all three at the right festival.


----------



## edsmith (Sep 20, 2014)

I have got my magic truffles from http://www.magic-truffles-shop.com/ and they have provided me 15gm vacuum packed truffles.


----------



## Grandmah (Feb 9, 2015)

Are there any sites that sell the the U.S. of A?


----------



## DMTER (Feb 10, 2015)

You ever order something online high on mushrooms...

Last time I did that I ended up with a grateful dead french press off etsy (~):}


----------



## Hippibruh (May 16, 2016)

Yo, has anyone ordered and successfully gotten these truffles?


----------



## DaSprout (May 16, 2016)

Hippibruh said:


> Yo, has anyone ordered and successfully gotten these truffles?


This site. http://www.magic-truffles-shop.com/
Only ships.to certain EU countries. You can grow them yourself of course.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2016)

http://www.magic-mushrooms-online.com is a sight based in America. They're legal in America cuz there not considered mushrooms. Growing them might be different tho. But anyway its $15 for 15g bags, but I believe they make you order minimal 60grams. But for $60 that's not bad. Plus no customs


----------



## DaSprout (May 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> http://www.magic-mushrooms-online.com is a sight based in America. They're legal in America cuz there not considered mushrooms. Growing them might be different tho. But anyway its $15 for 15g bags, but I believe they make you order minimal 60grams. But for $60 that's not bad. Plus no customs


Have you purchased from them? Or tried to? In threir product description they state that they wont ship in the US.


----------



## Hippibruh (May 17, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> This site. http://www.magic-truffles-shop.com/
> Only ships.to certain EU countries. You can grow them yourself of course.


Just wanted to know if Buy-Magic-Mushrooms.com would ship to U.S says they ship world wide. & Hell yeah i got like 5 cakes growing now Amazon,Tazmanian &creeper.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Hippibruh said:


> Just wanted to know if Buy-Magic-Mushrooms.com would ship to U.S says they ship world wide. & Hell yeah i got like 5 cakes growing now Amazon,Tazmanian &creeper.


I ended up not ordering cuz I only wanted 15g and didn't meet minimum requirements. But yeah should ship in USA. It's bases outs USA they explain that they can do that cuz by law truffles aren't considered Psilociben mushrooms. Possession isn't illegal maybe distribution if the police figure its psilocybin. Only thing about the site is like I said a minimum 60g order plus I think the shipping is like $15 dollars. To get more bang for your buck might try lemon tek. Otherwise to trip hard you'll need a full bag from wat I hear. But compared to the pricy $10-$15 a gram shrooms for me locally its a better deal


----------



## Hippibruh (May 28, 2016)

Ok looks like the truffle shits dead..lol. got a couple cakes growing,Amazon,Creeper,&Tazmanian. It's my first grow .shit look O.k?


----------



## DaSprout (May 28, 2016)

Hippibruh said:


> Ok looks like the truffle shits dead..lol. got a couple cakes growing,Amazon,Creeper,&Tazmanian. It's my first grow .shit look O.k?


What happened with the truffs?


----------



## Hippibruh (May 28, 2016)

assuming they dont ship to US,or its just taking a long ass time. sent the order out like 3 almost 4 weeks ago.havent heard anything since. sent a couple emails,havent heard anything.


----------



## DaSprout (May 28, 2016)

Sad to hear that man. Good luck with the grow though.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Just ordered 60 grams. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hippibruh (Jun 10, 2016)

hell yeah,hope they come through. I grows moshroom...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Hippibruh said:


> hell yeah,hope they come through. I grows moshroom...


Na it was a western union scam. They stole $102 from me.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na it was a western union scam. They stole $102 from me.


Noooooo!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Noooooo!!!


That's why I prefer debit cards


----------



## Hippibruh (Jun 11, 2016)

If i start bulk growing swear ill make a site where you can buy the shits.


----------



## Hippibruh (Jun 12, 2016)

saved from being trashed...


----------



## Edr7677 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mushrooms aren't illegal lol. It is the psilocybin in shrooms. Psilocybin is also in truffles. Therefore illegal in the US.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jul 17, 2017)

ordered a couple time before I started growing my own mushies, very very weak. They'll make you wanna barf and barely give you cev's, at least for me. I was serioulsy pissed after eating a bag of em.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 29, 2017)

i ordered once and dident get them siezed by customs im in aus i cant remember if it was truffles or one of those little growing kit things i was fucken shiting myself tho lol i found asite based in canada that sells spores i wanna buy some if i can find an easy as fuck way would have to be stealth cant have 50 jars and crock pots n shit fuck that i get the contamination thing n stuff but thay dont grow like that in the wild but i wanted 2 ask would buying a spore print carry the same risk of being found by customs as pot seeds


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

I go to club downstreet in Amsterdam instead. a lot cheaper.


----------



## UpAllNight325 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm going to try Hollandia Truffles soon. Would 15mg at once be too much? I've never tried Psychedelics. I want to get the full effect.


----------



## sonjac (Sep 30, 2017)

try looking from the site qualityresearchchemical com and taking with their support service, i don't know if they got but i usually order some stuff from there


----------



## grantbuk (Oct 4, 2017)

i think i will give qualityresearchchemical a try since i have heard about them alot


----------



## throwdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Hippibruh said:


> If i start bulk growing swear ill make a site where you can buy the shits.


Are those truffles ? Are mushies


----------



## Belteshezzar (Jan 28, 2018)

I ordered from them. I was very skeptical about ordering but I took a chance and made an order. I waited and bam there they were just like that. I am very impressed with the product and the service as well as the shipping time very reasonable prices


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 3, 2018)

The prince has been busy


----------



## carterc (Aug 6, 2018)

Yo Im Carter I live in deerfield. I saw you live in Florida. Do you deliver or know someone who delivers shrooms because I really wanna trip on these suckers an I got money.


----------



## Belteshezzar (Aug 6, 2018)

I've ordered them to came through customs no problem. But they aren't worth it some people may disagree they aren't really strong at all and you got to eat alot. In my opinion I would just rather take my time and grow my own cubes or pan cyan you can never go wrong if your in control of your own


----------



## Belteshezzar (Aug 6, 2018)

I chop shrooms in a coffee grinder until they are a powder then I use a pill press to make tablets you never have to even taste them it's so much easier and you can press in 1 gram intervals so it's always a 1 gram tablet try it out


----------

